# Hi Point, worth 150 or not?



## johnclark7886 (Oct 9, 2009)

There are a couple of guys in our area selling Hi Points handguns from 130 to 150 for 9mm and .40 cal. Is it worth that kind of $ or is it really a bad idea. I would also like to get one of their carbines and was just wondering if the handguns hold up or if they're garbage and stay away at all costs.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't own one, but I feel the general consensus around here is they are crap. One of our members, IIRC, saw one come apart at the range! If you have $150 to blow and are looking for a _range gun_, then it's your call. Based on their reputation though, I know I'd never buy a Hi Point as a _self defense_ gun and trust my life or the life of my family to one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would not buy one because I can with relative ease afford better. I know a couple of people that have a 9 and 40 that have had good luck with them. I have shot several 100 round IPSC courses along side of them and they always went bang. I never saw them hickup in any way.

If you don't have a lot of loose coins they might be a good buy. You can buy a lot of ammo for the difference in cost between them vs. an XD, M&P or Glock. When you can afford better throw it in your tackle box as an in case you need it gun.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't walk across the street to get one free. I've seen way too many things go wrong with those weapons to ever want to spend my money on one. I'm not one that says you need to spend a grand to get a quality weapon But you wont be getting one if it has Hi-Point either. If it was me I'd take some time ad save a little more money and watch the shops and gun shows. You can get a bargain many times and end up with a much better weapon.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Same opinion here. Save a few more $$ and buy a used gun if you have to. Look around for a Ruger P89 or a Taurus 92. I think used would be better than a Hi-Crap.

I actually talked to a guy at the range this weekend that loves his Hi-Point. He did say that the first day he took it out it broke and had to send it back for repairs. He doesn't mind the constant jams either.

Devils, are you trying to copy my avatar??........


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do own one, it's never broken (I don't shoot it much).

I bought it several years ago to add to my collection - I wouldn't do it again.

I only buy high quality guns now (new & used) - I've had too many bad experiences with cheap guns and I've traded the cheap ones all off - no body wants to take this one in trade ... that might tell you something :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Haven't shot one, but a buddy of mine has one and I haven't heard him complain. My girlfriend shot his and didn't have any issues.

All the same, I've heard more bad things about Hi-Point than any others. I figure the opinions of others must count for something. I would save up some more money and look for a good used gun. Sure it will take you a bit longer, but I think you'll be happier in the end.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dosborn said:


> Devils, are you trying to copy my avatar??........


LOL!!..na..I didn't notice yours till now. I change mine from time ot time to entertain myself. I guess I need to change that now that I see it...:smt1099


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

One guy out of 10 used a high point at my ccw class. He struggled to finish because of ftf's.

I would't trust my life to it. I.M.O.


----------



## digitalexplr (Oct 12, 2009)

Go to a Hi-Point forum and you will hear nothing but good stuff about them. Go to any other forum and the talk will be either love 'em or hate 'em. I would not get one for a SD weapon. For just a fun range gun, maybe.

Hi-Point does have probably the best customer service of any weapon. When they say lifetime, they mean lifetime - of the gun, not the owner.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> LOL!!..na..I didn't notice yours till now. I change mine from time ot time to entertain myself. I guess I need to change that now that I see it...:smt1099


Just givin you a hard time!


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is this a serious post?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

HKP30 said:


> Is this a serious post?


Yup! Comes up about once every three to four weeks. P.T. Barnum would be proud.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HKP30 said:


> Is this a serious post?





zhurdan said:


> Yup! Comes up about once every three to four weeks. P.T. Barnum would be proud.


Yeah,and like Zhur said, it comes up on a regular basis. I think what happens is people want a gun, for whatever reason, so they start looking. Then they find out most guns are $400 and up. Then they see a gun for $150 and wonder why the price difference. So they ask. Considering the economy and also how expensive shooting is, I can't blame people for looking for a deal. Just hopefully they realize they should spend the extra money on a better gun if it is going to be used for SD.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Have you seen one up close? 

Fugly firearm.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jake870 said:


> Have you seen one up close?
> 
> Fugly firearm.


Makes a Glock look like a beauty pageant winner.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I had one and never had a problem but decided to get rid of it and a few others for a massive revolver


----------



## bftiedt (Oct 13, 2009)

i had a hi point .380 . i bought it from a buddy for 80 bucks. I never got around to shooting it but that thing had to weigh 20 pounds. i wound up selling it and then getting my sw40ve and love it. i am a firm believer when it comes to firearms that if it goes bang and your happy with it there is nothing wrong with it. i have always herd that the hi points go bang when you pull them so in the end it is up to you. If i were in your shoes i would try to find one you can shot ( some gun ranges have guns you can rent ) and shoot it and a higher quality gun and see which you like better. If the hi point suits your needs and your happy with it then buy it but that way you can have some kind of guide line to go by. Hope this helps some


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I think anyone who posts about buying a Hi-point should have to take a kick in the sack from everyone else that knows better!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



*poking fun... poking fun*

No but really.. a solid kick in the sack.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm....at least he said a kick and not a shot from the Hi Point lol


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Hmm....at least he said a kick and not a shot from the Hi Point lol


At least the kick would be for sure. I still wouldn't stand in front of either.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dosborn said:


> At least the kick would be for sure. I still wouldn't stand in front of either.


Heh..Yeah..?you got about a 50-50 chance of the thing even firing..then who knows where that tumbling round is gonna fly to.


----------



## nitedogg (Dec 8, 2009)

I know most people will HATE me for this but I have owned two a 9mm compact and my current 45 auto both shot well no problems ever! I shoot better than some people with "better" guns can, gun will shoot where I aim every time!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hammerhead6814 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm going to dissent in this post.

Hi-Point's are worth the money. For $150 your getting a pistol and a lifetime, no questions warranty. I've spoken with owners at the ranges around KC, some of them are the second or third owner of a Hi-Point pistol. If anything, ANYTHING goes wrong, no matter if you have the paperwork or not, you can send it to Hi-Point and they'll fix it. If it can't be fixed, they'll give you a new one right off the assembly line.

Yes, they're ugly. Yes, they aren't very accurate past 10 yards. Yes, they feel like a brick. Yes, non-factory magazines can cause problems. But they shoot, they're cheap, and Hi-Point will fix anything that goes wrong.

In person I've never met a Hi-Point owner who didn't like it. Once they get over the "It's not a (CZ, Beretta, Glock, etc)", people really seem to enjoy them.

That being said, you'd have to be nuts if this was a conceal carry pistol for you. What holster would fit it? For defense, they're are much better options for only $50 more (CZ-82's, used Bersa's, etc). And trusting your life to one??? Maybe, but you'd better be certain* beforehand* your in-particular firearm is problem-free. If not, Hi-Point will fix it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Hammerhead6814 said:


> And trusting your life to one??? Maybe, but you'd better.........


... have an arm like Nolan Ryan.

I just can't see placing "maybe" in an answer to that question.

This could go on and on. People that don't have the same love or in my case, passion for the mechanics, quality and tradition may be fine with a Hi-Point. The service sounds top notch but I don't want the problems. Heck, I feel guilty owning a Taurus, but it has never failed me in any way. The extra $75-$100 is worth it to me for a reliable firearm that I can take to the range, come home and clean, then still be ready for more.

I may be opening another can of worms here too. The firearms in this price range usually end up in the hands of criminals. Why help fund companies that make guns that even the lowest folk can get (I am in no way saying that because you buy a Hi-Point you are scum). Davis, Jennings and Lorcin are a few that come to mind. Just can't be cheap (especially on quality) when buying a gun.

:smt1099


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

Would you guys buy a cheap parachute that came with a lifetime warranty?

JP


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

johnclark7886 said:


> There are a couple of guys in our area selling Hi Points handguns from 130 to 150 for 9mm and .40 cal. Is it worth that kind of $ or is it really a bad idea. I would also like to get one of their carbines and was just wondering if the handguns hold up or if they're garbage and stay away at all costs.


I have owned the 40SW, 9mm pistols and the 9mm carbine.
Right out of the box the 40SW model (could never remember what it is called) worked fine. Well with one exception. The mag spring was very tight. I had to load the mags up with 8 rounds and let them sit for two weeks, remove all the rounds load 9 rounds, another two weeks and the same with ten rounds. Never had any operational problems with this pistol, reason I sold it was because I wanted the smaller C9 model. Smaller pistol and cheaper ammo. That pistol had the brake in period shooting part. First 100 rounds were fine. Next 150 rounds it was jamming up once ever mag fired, after 250 rounds I never had a problem with it. Reason I sold it was I don't much like single stack pistols. I have only two left. My Springfield 1911 and my Browning Buckmark. The 995 was bought used and with it I never had problems.
My opinion is HPs are fine guns provided you are willing to work with them through their brake in period which is up to 500 rounds. If all bugs and kinks are not ironed out by 500 rounds you need to send it in to HP for a looking over.
Once through the Brake in period they are good as gold if you like heavy ugly guns that hold 10 rounds or less.
And don't be fooled, they are heavy, and ugly and the low round count ended up being an issue for me. But out of the three guns I owned. I never had a problem beyond the normal brake in, and after that, I never had a problem period.

I rate HiPoints higher than Taurus. And that rate is from personal experience. I have had brand new Taurus pistols brake before I ever fired a round through it and another drop frame screws while I was shooting it at the range. Both guns were at the factory for 5 week each so that was 10 weeks total 50.00 to ship and insure each so that was 100.00 between the two and I lost money when I sold them cause I no longer trusted either gun.
Out of three HiPoints I never had one brake or start dropping screws or other parts at any time.
Would I trust HPs with my life. Yep. Am I nuts? Maybe. But these guns never gave me reason to not trust them once they were through the brake in.

Also. Some will say. Guns should not have brake in periods.
I say WRONG!!
All guns should have a minimum of a 500 round BIP. No gun should be trusted with your life until they have gone through at least 500 rounds with out ANY issues. No FTFs, FTE, jams of any kind, random mag drops. 
Most guns do not experience these problems and that is great. But all should be treated with the same BIP to ensure reliability.

Just my two cents.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> I rate HiPoints higher than Taurus.


Hope you have a flame suit.

Tuarus isn't the best but there is no comparison to Hi-Point IMO.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've said it before, I'll say it again...

Anything that _has_ a lifetime warranty probably _needs_ it.

I'd rather buy a pistol that doesn't need a warranty because time has tested them, reputation has preceded them, and one that I haven't personally seen disassemble itself during firing (some yahoo's at the range who was praising the Hi-Point and basically calling me an idiot for spending so much on my gun)

I think the main reason some people buy Hi-Points is because they have an insatiable need for instant gratification. Whereas, if they'd wait a few weeks, save up a tad bit more, they could have a quality firearm that wouldn't need a lifetime warranty. Most of the time, they're the same people holding the gun "gangsta style" at the gun store and asking "Are there any 32 round magazines for this one?"

Sorry, I'm no gun snob, but i tend to move down a few lanes when someone breaks out a Hi-Point because they obviously don't care about quality, why the hell would they care about their own safety, let alone mine?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Hope you have a flame suit.
> 
> Tuarus isn't the best but there is no comparison to Hi-Point IMO.


Again. That is my opinion based on my personal experience with the two brands.
Other mileage will vary. I understand that there are many that like their Taurus guns and have had nothing but great experiences with them.
But I am not one of those people. I bought two pistols and both were pieces of crap and I lost hundreds of dollars in the shipping and resale of them.
I had no such problems with my HiPoints and that personal experience and loss of money is what guides my opinion.
If others wish to flame me over my post. Fine.
But before they do so, maybe they could pay me for all the money I lost on those two Taurus guns, and then I might think they had a leg to stand on in telling me how wrong I am in my opinion.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Again. That is my opinion based on my personal experience with the two brands.
> Other mileage will vary. I understand that there are many that like their Taurus guns and have had nothing but great experiences with them.
> But I am not one of those people. I bought two pistols and both were pieces of crap and I lost hundreds of dollars in the shipping and resale of them.
> I had no such problems with my HiPoints and that personal experience and loss of money is what guides my opinion.
> ...


I respect your opinion and I was just poking fun with the flame suit. The flaming is very mild here, until James NM shows up.:smt082

I guess there are good guns from every manufacturer, but in the long run, I think you get what you pay for. They sell em cheap because they make em cheap.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again...
> 
> Anything that _has_ a lifetime warranty probably _needs_ it.
> 
> ...


Again, do not take my comments as being argumentative, they are not meant as such.
They are merely observations or viewpoints. We have all made them and have them.
And they are widely shared in these forums.
So.... Cheers and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> Again, do not take my comments as being argumentative, they are not meant as such.
> They are merely observations or viewpoints. We have all made them and have them.
> And they are widely shared in these forums.
> So.... Cheers and have a Merry Christmas.


But... but... arguing is the fun part! :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> But... but... arguing is the fun part! :mrgreen:


I would give up too....... if I was rooting for Hi-Point.:anim_lol:

Freedom1911, it's all fun. We're not mad at you, just dissapointed.:anim_lol:


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Go for it, get a couple. I've had a 9 & a 45 and they were fun. You can probably get one for way under a $100 at a local pawn shop. It's the gun of choice around here for gang-bangers and they don't seem to have any problem cappin' each other off.


----------



## nitedogg (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't agree with the (Bad Guys) use Hi Point guns because you would be dumb to walk into a shop to buy a gun to use in a crime!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

nitedogg said:


> I don't agree with the (Bad Guys) use Hi Point guns because you would be dumb to walk into a shop to buy a gun to use in a crime!!


Actually, they're commonly purchased by straw purchasers and are then provided to criminals / prohibited persons. Sorry, but it's true, the wife has worked in guns shops for a while and more often than not, when the cops come looking to see where a gun came from it was a Hi Point.

:watching:

This was the most recent that I can recall...

http://www2.wsls.com/sls/news/local...enager_gets_10_years_in_citgo_shooting/24531/


> The teenager who drove the getaway car in the April robbery and shooting at a Campbell Avenue gas station will spend the next 10 years in prison.
> Jacob Hudson, 17, had pleaded guilty to two counts of robbery and one count of aggravated malicious wounding in July for his part in the April 16 armed robbery of the Sunshine Market on Pollard Street and the April 24 robbery of the Citgo gas station and convenience store on Campbell Avenue.
> Hudson was sentenced in Lynchburg Circuit Court on Friday by Judge Mosby Perrow to a total of 40 years in prison with 30 years of that sentence suspended. He was ordered to be on supervised probation for five years and good behavior for 10 years.
> Lynchburg Deputy Commonwealth's Attorney Chuck Felmlee said *Hudson used his take from the Sunshine Market robbery to pay for the Hi-Point .40-caliber pistol used in the Citgo shooting by Kionne Pulley*, the man that prosecutors say was the mastermind of the two robberies. *Neither Pulley nor Hudson is old enough to buy a handgun in Virginia.*
> ...


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I would give up too....... if I was rooting for Hi-Point.:anim_lol:
> 
> Freedom1911, it's all fun. We're not mad at you, just dissapointed.:anim_lol:


Be what you want. If I had to pick between a brick and an HP it would be HP.
If I had to pick between Taurus and HP it would still be HP. I had a Taurus start to disassemble it self in my hand while I was shooting it. None of the three HPs I had did this. I had a Taurus brake (brand new) before I ever put a round through it. Never had any HPs do that.
Feel how you want. Personal experience tells me I can't trust Taurus but I can HP.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMrine, here in Springfield, MO there was a tripple murder about a month ago. The criminals had someone purchase two Hi-Points for them (can't find the link form the local news website or I would post it).

Fredom 1911, everyone has their own opinion. I don't know what else I can tell ya. Oh yea, start a poll about who would rather carry a Hi-Point or a Taurus. The results may shock you.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

dosborn said:


> Fredom 1911, everyone has their own opinion. I don't know what else I can tell ya. Oh yea, start a poll about who would rather carry a Hi-Point or a Taurus. The results may shock you.


Indeed. Not bashing you Freedom 1911, but a sample of one isn't much to go on when considering the faults of Taurus (personally, I wouldn't own one either, but that's another story), whereas the Hi-Points, generally speaking, aren't regarded highly _because_ of their track record. Saying that all Hi-Points are reliable because you saw one that was is just as much crazy talk as saying all Taurus' are unreliable because you saw one that was unreliable. It's that whole _sample of one_ thing. (not implying you're crazy... are you?) :mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Taurus or Hi-Point. Hmmm. A lot like choosing between Hillary and Obama isn't it? :smt033


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

The question was: Is a Hi point Pistol worth $150. It absolutely is. Can you compare it to Pistols costing three times more. No. If Glock made a $150 NIB pistol it would probably be of the same quality. For the money it is 
a great FIRST pistol.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you can't afford a more expensive weapon
you could do much worse than a Hi- point. I still have my 1st gun a used C-9.
Ugly, heavy but reliable. I have never had a problem with it working when I pulled the trigger. I've put 800 rounds through mine.
I bought it used for $100 figuring I could trade it in for something better if it was a POS.
I still own it. 
Unless your reading from someone that owns or owned one take what is said with a grain of salt. No one wants to believe a gun that costs a third of what they paid for their gun can be any good.

As stated by others, Hi-point has a lifetime warranty that is good for WHO EVER owns the weapon.
There are plenty of stories of people sending badly broken hi points they picked up used & cheap back to the factory and getting new ones back, no charge with a free mag .

I didn't want to be unarmed while saving for my more expensive weapon when the BG's came to visit.









C-9 Size compared to a Beretta 9000


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Points ........ are they worth 150 bucks. If you can easily afford something for more then 150 bucks then they are not. If you can't afford 350 or 600 bucks and you have to have a gun, then they are. 

Me I would never pay 150 bucks for a Hi Point. I would pay 300 for a Taurus every day I had a chance to. I would not take a Hi Point out and shoot it, So it would be like throwing 150 down the crapper. I have held Hi points, I have looked throughthe sites one them, I have even holstered one once, I have even tried to make myself like them. I have also tried to make myself like brussel sprouts but if brussel sprouts were 25 cents a pound would I buy them even if I could derive nutritien from them and they would fill my stomach....he!! no unless I was down to my last quarter and had one foot in the grave. Hi Points are the brussel sprout of hand guns. 

RCG


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Hi Point 45, is it pretty? no,Is it lightweight? no, Does it hold 15 rds? no, would I want to strap it to my side and carry it all day? no, But It does go bang every time I pull the trigger, and I wouldnt hesitate to put it on my nightstand at night either.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

rednecksportsman said:


> I have a Hi Point 45, is it pretty? no,Is it lightweight? no, Does it hold 15 rds? no, would I want to strap it to my side and carry it all day? no, But It does go bang every time I pull the trigger, and I wouldnt hesitate to put it on my nightstand at night either.


*******, forgot a couple - it's fun to shoot and it's pretty darn accurate to about 30'


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

tomwalshco said:


> *******, forgot a couple - it's fun to shoot and it's pretty darn accurate to about *30"*


Fixed it for ya!:smt033


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

that's with a 20" suppresor screwed on.....


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I wasn't aware that there ws a threaded barrel available for HiPoint.

Does it cost more than the gun?


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, super glue.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder how many people that make fun of these guns have ever fired one? I also wonder how many of these people would be willing to bet gun against gun against one of these pistols as far as accuracy and reliability go, Hmmm. this might be a good way for some of the people that have highpoints to get some of those more expensive gun snobbish type guns, you know the ones that cost about 5 times more but function worse.Any Takers.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Taker here.

I have shot one. I would put it up against any of my guns. EVERY TIME I see one at the range it has some type of malfunction, EVERY TIME!! Those are really the only malfunctions I see other than AR's, on a regular basis.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Lets do it after all what have I got to lose, a $120 dollar pistol, woo hoo!People shouldnt judge a whole brand by one pistol at their range, and as daddy always says never bet a man at his own game.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

rednecksportsman said:


> People shouldnt judge a whole brand by one pistol





rednecksportsman said:


> a $120 dollar anchor


Multiple occasions.

You keep yours, I'll keep mine. I'm done pissin.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Considering the OP never once responded to this thread and hasn't been here in almost three months, let's end this before it gets ugly.


----------

